# Silver fox



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well ... I had to do a search but we have one. I got it on the trail cam from my bird cam. (long story ... ) Then while changing the chip in one of the cams it was there at the edge of the field ... (Cool)

I call it a black fox but when you do a search it comes back to the silver... It is one cool looking critter...

Now to find out how to post a video off the trail cam.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

It seems that they are really a red fox. I know that red foxes occasionally have something happen and then there are black foxes. (Which are really a red fox, only with black fur) I saw a black fox a little more than a year ago. In a neighborhood group there was discussion of another one that is close to my neighborhood.






http://flashmanfoxes.webs.com/aboutredsilverfoxes.htm


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yelp... that is my "black fox" ... 

But mine is not that camera friendly yet..........


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*45 redfox subspecies*

Foxes are beautiful and interesting animals.

http://flashmanfoxes.webs.com/aboutredsilverfoxes.htm



> The Red, or not so red fox. . .
> 
> Interesting facts:
> 
> ...


----------

